# China bans crossdressing players!



## Rahl Windsong (Sep 28, 2007)

I found this on the off topic forum at Bethesda...

China bans cross-dressing gamers! - Bethesda Game Studios Forums

I can't believe they are stupid enough to pull something like this. I bet, as one poster in that thread stated, some Minister in China was trolling the internet for a girl, ended up meeting a man and got all pissy about it.

Now I pretty much never play a female character in an MMO, but I think you should be able to if you want to do that, because it is supposed to be an avenue to RP, right? So playing a member of the opposite sex would be considered roleplaying, yes?

All I can really do is thank my lucky stars that I live in a free country, because that is just plain idiotic and really makes the government of China look exactly like fools.

I think maybe it might also be a master plan so they can see boobies on the webcam, I mean how else are the going to verify? Oh, and what about the female friend next door sitting in for the pic? How do they plan to make this work? lol

Lunacy!


----------



## dustinzgirl (Sep 28, 2007)

China, like America they always worry about the wrong crap.

Who the freak cares what people wear?


----------



## Overread (Sep 30, 2007)

Following the links through this realy does sound like some desperate china men trying to find the love of thier lives - or something good to look at! I find it odd though that there is no ban on women playing as male characters - that point alone I think will break this policy - why should only really women have to prove themselvs - also a major hole in the sytem - whats to stop players putting thier mother/gf infront of the webcam to prove their gender (ok chances are most mothers won't


----------



## qwik (Sep 30, 2007)

thats crazy, they have the wildest laws overseas...china always has something to complain about...let the dudes dress up as girls if they want to! geez!


----------

